
NASA has trialled an engine that would take us to Mars in 10 weeks - max0563
http://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-has-trialled-an-engine-that-would-take-us-to-Mars-in-10-weeks
======
shepardrtc
Please add a (2015) to the title.

This drive has been talked about ad nauseum and the conclusion is that while
there _might_ be something interesting going on, and the results _may_ have
been potentially replicated, there's a lot of work that has to go into this
before we should even consider that something aside from calculation error is
happening.

And saying that NASA is trialing this is not correct. They gave a scientist
some money and some space to play around with an idea. They do that from time
to time.

